# received the new mirge radio today here are the specs.



## cowboy620 (Mar 4, 2009)

i have already installed the radio. just wont be active till thurs.

this radio will not work with any sirius equipment works only with the delphi, audiovox rc series radio's.

the sat signal with my old xm antenna was full on the siruis side the signal was 1/2. with no ter on either side because there are no repeaters around me.

i will install tha ant. that came with the radio it's a little bigger than the xm.

i think they combined two ant's into one that would explain the size differance.

the fm trans seems to work okay, but will find out thurs.

88.3 seemed to be the best choice for me. i live on cape cod, and i have alot of stations near by that can affect it.

the radio tests for best possable stations to use.

i also bought the xm sure connect which allows you to directly connect the radio to the back of your car radio using the factory ant connection. so the signal will be direct to the fm with minamal radio fade.

the radio offers two radio id's, one for sirius, one for xm. you can use either one to activate. but if you use the xm id you can only activate on xm's website only.

if you activate on siriuses web site with sirius id, you can only get sirius programing only. to get both sat's you must activate on this site only http://www.sirius.com/mirge only.

the radio has a real nice color display. it has the same remote as my delphi rc radio.

i have had my delphi rc radio with the color screen for two years with no problems. so i know this will be a good radio.

i will post back this weekend, with the test results on the radio.:hurah:


----------



## cowboy620 (Mar 4, 2009)

finished installing the mirge today. you really need to install the new ant. it carrys both sat's once i connected the new ant. sirius pegged as well as xm. also installed the xm sure connect, that was easy and is supposed to make a sure fm trans. for better reception to factory radio.


----------

